# Tabellen werden im MySQL Workbench 5.2 nicht angezeigt



## Talixor (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich bisher immer den MySQL QueryBrowser  genutzt habe, bin ich nun dabei mir mal das neue MySQL Workbench 5.2 anzuschauen. Wenn ich mich nun mit meiner Datenbank bei meinem Provider verbinde, werden mir keine Tabellen im Workbench angezeigt. Ich kann zwar per SELECT auf die Daten zugreifen, aber ich sehe sie eben nicht, so wie dass eigentlich sein sollte. Als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich:

Error Code: 1044 Access denied for user 'XXX'@'%' to database 'information_schema'

Verbinde ich mich mit einer lokalen Datenbank besteht das Problem nicht.

Ich denke also, dass Workbench keinen Zugriff auf das information_schema bekommt, wieso ist dass aber beim QueryBrowser kein Problem?


----------



## Yaslaw (18. März 2010)

> Error Code: 1044 Access denied for user 'XXX'@'%' to database 'information_schema'



Da steht es. Keine Berechtigung. Das hat selten mit dem Client zu tun, sondern eher mit Dem Host der dich für diese Abfrage nicht berechtigt.

Wahrscheinlich geht das Program mit 'SHOW TABLES' auf die Tabellen. Verscuh dieses mal selber abzuschicken

```
SHOW TABLES
```


----------



## Talixor (18. März 2010)

yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich geht das Program mit 'SHOW TABLES' auf die Tabellen. Verscuh dieses mal selber abzuschicken
> 
> ```
> SHOW TABLES
> ```



Dies funktioniert.


----------

